# motor con condensador de ceramica



## yorjan (Ago 26, 2009)

por que los carritos RC de esos de 3 voltios la mayoria tienen un condensador ceramico en paralelo con el embobinado del motor?


----------



## NTM (Ago 26, 2009)

nose pero yo se los saco y nunca me andan despues..


espero la respuesta


----------



## santiago (Ago 26, 2009)

si no me equivoco , filtra y cortocircuita la auto-induccion que genera el motor al parar y arrancar, es una proteccion para los transistores, al igual que el diodo a masa
te tendria que andar igual si lo sacas, el tema es con que lo sacas, si lo sacas con un martillo bolita de 1kg no creo que ande mas jajajaja

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 10, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJA Muy bueno SANTIAGO.
Un saludo.


----------

